# GetJar Gold



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I previously told you about how to get SwiftKey X for free, there is plenty more where that came from...

Today Android Market alternative GetJar has officially rolled out GetJar Gold which features 50 premium ad-free titles for free. The titles include some heavy hitters such as Cut The Rope, Splashtop Remote Desktop, Age Of Zombies, The Moron Test, etc. Go head over and download your favorites or check out their official app on the Android Market. 
The only caveat that I can come up with is typically the titles are not updated via GetJar, so the version you download is the version that will remain.

Think of it as Amazon's free App of the day X50.


----------

